# Trying to conceive naturally - what Vits and supplements to take cd1 to cd21



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello recently had my periods. Now waiting for ovulation. Fingers crossed. Just wanted advice on what Vits to take. I am taking Zitawest multi Vits and fish oil capsules. 
Should I take ubiqinol during this period? What else should I take? 
Any advise would b welcome. Thank you,


----------

